# Trek Session 8 - Rahmen S ok für kleine Frau?



## riotgrrrl (21. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich möchte mir ein Trek Session 8 zulegen, habe jedoch nicht die Möglichkeit, es in Rahmengröße S live zu testen. Deshalb frage ich hier mal in die Runde, ob das eine oder andere Mädel hier nen Session 8 fährt oder eine kennt, die dies tut.

Also: Welche Körpergröße ist fürs Session 8 in S noch ok?
Ich bin selber 165 cm groß ...

Danke für die Hilfe im voraus!!


----------



## 4mate (21. April 2012)

Oberrohrlänge ist 56,6 cm (das ist lang), die Überstandshöhe 78cm, also sollte die Schritthöhe Minimum 83cm sein

http://www.trekbikes.com/at/de/bike...t/de/bikes/mountain/gravity/session/session_8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riotgrrrl (21. April 2012)

danke, das ist ja schonmal ein Anhaltspunkt 
dann doch wohl eher das rocky mountain flatline in s


----------



## Nahla (23. April 2012)

Ich hab das Flatline Pro in S bei 1,70 m. Passt gut, lediglich die Feder der Gabel muss ich wechseln lassen, die original verbaute ist zu hart für mich (ich wiege ca. 58 Kilo ohne Ausrüstung).

Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja etwas weiter ...


----------



## Menuett (28. April 2012)

Also ich fahre ein Reign X und das hat sehr ähnliche Maße. Bin selber nur 1,63 groß und mir passt es eigentlich recht gut. Habe zumindest nicht das Gefühl das es zu groß wäre.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------

